# Turtle



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

could I get one red-eared-slider and put him in either my 55 mbuna or, my 125 hap tank? I love these turtles and I know where I could get one for free.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes you can. The turtle would love you too; red ear sliders LOVE fresh fish.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

As BelieveInBlue mentioned, most aquatic turtles, especially sliders love to eat fish. Also you would have to lower the water level in the tanks in order to provide a basking area for the turtle. That plus some serious lighting upgrades - basking and UVB lighting are required.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

I could manage the water levels in the tank with some floating driftwood and i alteady hace heating and i have a planted tank so that takes care of the UVB lighting. The turtle would only be about 2" in diameter of his shell. Could i have til a certain size? If i can't have this turtle specificly could i have any turtles in either tank? If no turtle what so ever could i have a newt?


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Could i train the sliders off live food? My friend has 3 that are 3" in diameter with 4 small bluegill and two cories. He's been feeding them turtle pellets since he got them. If they were trained off live food.could i do it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why would the turtle eat non-live food in the presence of live fish?

If you are raising the mbuna as turtle feeders, then it would work.

The other thing to keep in mind is mbuna need clean water and turtles pollute the water terribly. Might need to do daily water changes.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Why would the turtle eat non-live food in the presence of live fish?


what do you mean by this? I i were to train him off live food he would be indifferent about the 12" haps or the 6" mbuna wouldn't he?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

He'll nip, period. If he doesn't flat out consume the fish, he'll nip and pick at whatever he can. And since he has a nice shell to retreat into, the fish won't be able to do much about it. Plus as DJ mentioned, why would he take the prepared stuff when there's a sushi bar right in front of him? They also get 8+ inches, and poop more than 5 BNP; if you're dead set on a slider, get a 55g just for him, and be prepared to change water daily.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't believe his training will hold in the face of such temptation. Do a search and find other posts about turtles and fish.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

alright. thanks for the advice. rather know i can't do something that would be cool and have a fish feast at my cost. :lol:


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Just get a tank for the turtle and be done with it. They are fun, but they are also demanding.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

What size am i lookin at


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

There are some red eared slider forums. Definitely check there for good info. I know at the minimum you are looking at a 18" deep tank. So a normal 55 won't cut it for the life of the turtle.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

maybe a 75... Do you know if they'd eat koi? they're about 8-12" a piece in a 3000 gallon pond


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I've seen people keep little sliders with big koi without a problem, but big sliders I'm not sure... Of course at some 200 dollars a pop I wouldn't keep the turtle with koi 

I believe all turtles require a bit of land + a heat lamp, so I think a 55g inverted would be enough, but you'll need to get a reptile lamp or something as well.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

If you really want a turtle with african cichlids , get a Fly River Turtle . They do not require land ( unless you plan on breeding ) , they eat fruits , figs , veggies and algea waffers , mine did eat dead fish when fish died . But in the end you will need a 300 + gallon tank for one.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

A plant lamp is not a UVB lamp also. There are specialized reptile lamps that produce UVB and UVA. Plant lights make nearly only visible light and may have a slight amount of incidental UVA.

Andy


----------

